# Why my blending pen isn’t working?



## maria_tanish (Jun 14, 2020)

A few days ago, I bought a Tanmit Dual Brush Pen set which I had used before. And the set is really cool. But this time I am facing difficulty with the blender. It isn't working properly. What can I do? Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------

